# Which breeder to choose..K9 imports, Spitzenhund, Wisenbaker, aritar bastet!? others?



## ironpeddler (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello all, I am new here. Looking to purchase a german shepherd pup. I have been trying to do my homework on where to purchase from...a lot of options out there. It is hard to sift through it all. I am basically just looking for a companion but who knows where it will lead to from there. I would like to get the best possible dog. Smartest, best looking, temperament, etc. Please let me know. Most of the people I have talked to I would classify in the working dogs category. 

I have talked with K9 imports, Spitzenhund kennels, Von haus Wisenbaker kennels, plan on talking with Aritar bastet also. Opinions please....any other breeders people can refer/recommend/not recommend? Looking for all options. Thanks


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Only God has the perfect GSD! He gets first pick of the litter! . There are some very cool breeders here on this site that know their stuff! I just got a pup from Wendelin Farms and I can't wait for him to arrive home!
Good luck in your search!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It may be that "the best" dog out there may not be the best dog for you. I am sure you can find a great working line dog and you really don't need to import to do that. 

A good breeder who can meet with you can help pick out the best dog for your experience level then as you move up you can 

A really top notch competition or working (as in patrol/detection) GSD can be an awful lot of dog. You are going to need to connect with people who know how to train such a dog because many pet-dog trainers are not equipped. 

Lay out your experience level and things you KNOW you will do with the dog. A high drive working dog without a job can be extremely hard to live with. A delight in the right hands. Have you gone to any schutzhund groups, other dog training groups to observe. Some of the best ways to find dogs is to find a venue you are really interested, dogs that you like, then ask them where they got their dogs.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Is this your first pup?

Your first German Shepherd?

What do you want to do with your pup?

There is experience and dreams.

Everyone has a first dog, first GSD.

Might help in response of breeders for you to consider.


----------

